# Sucessful Goat Mating??



## ctimlin (Sep 3, 2013)

HI - we are renting a stud buck. We put the girls in with him after a week when they started showing the signs. He made several attempts...

My question is ... My goat book says you can tell if they successfully completed if the girl arches her back and the buck throws his head back.

I have Lamanchas.

Does this have to happen for it to be a successful mating? She was only in good standing heat for a short time, and he only made what looked like to me a few attempts. Now she isn't wagging anymore and he isn't interested in her. 

Anyone with some experience they can share? 

( I can't leave her alone with him - she has full horns).


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

The doe doesn't have to hunch, but it's a good sign that the breeding was successful. One of my does didn't hunch at all being bred and she's pregnant now. 

In my experience sometimes the doe is still in heat, but she's kind of done with being with the buck so she'll lose interest. That happened with another one of my does who let him do his job three times and then turned on him and told him to get back. Sure enough she's pregnant too. 

If she's not wagging and he's not interested you may have caught her at the end of her heat.. But, it's hard to say for sure not knowing all the details


----------



## ctimlin (Sep 3, 2013)

well we waited a whole month and neither doe seemed to come back into heat. they had no interest in him whatsoever (other to to pound him into his place), no tail wagging, and no discharge, so we are hoping they are pregnant! He is back at his home where he is no doubt much happier.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like success.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Yay!


----------

